
Creating a Whole New Business on the Web: Untemplater - tomh
http://webworkerdaily.com/2010/01/25/creating-a-whole-new-business-on-the-web-untemplater/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Webworkerdaily+%28WebWorkerDaily%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
messel
Hope to see a pattern emerge of decentralized startups that are micro
businesses. Matt Mullenweg is doing a helluva job with Wordpress, so it's
certainly possible.

~~~
modoc
I agree. The technology to facilitate distributed teams working well together
is in place, and it lets you pick to work with anyone in the world, while
ducking a lot of office expense, etc...

As a founder of a small decentralized tech company, one of my favorite things
is finding other small focused companies to do business with. Finding a small
company that loves what they do, and does it really well, and is small enough
to understand your needs and really value your company as a client, makes
everything about the relationship better.

